# Cva wolf?



## Bamafan4life (May 21, 2010)

Hi im looking to get a muzzle loader for hunting this year and being a newb to front loaders i think inlines the way to go. im looking at a cva wolf can anybody tell me about there experance with them and point me to a good place to find them?


----------



## FrontierGander (May 21, 2010)

check out the NEW CVA Wolf. That sucker has the new quick release breech plug and a new stock design. I gave one to my brother in law and with a 295gr powerbelt, 90gr blackhorn209, hes getting 1 1/4" shots at 100 yards with his. Hes also an amateur when it comes to muzzleloading. I can highly recommend the new Wolf to anybody.


----------



## FrontierGander (May 21, 2010)

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=746474

or

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=128017


----------



## bearslayer1980 (May 21, 2010)

I just bought a camo cva wolf from walmart after bp season was over and only paid $80 for it after it was marked down. You should check the walmarts and see if there are any leftovers cause you can get them cheap. I like mine but havnt shot it yet. Good luck


----------



## Flintrock (May 21, 2010)

I zerod in a two cva wolfs for some friends of mine.
I used 100 grain of tripple seven a 200 grain shock wave bullet and
obtained sub 1 inch groups ( three shots inside of a nickle) at 100 yards with both guns.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 21, 2010)

I picked up a pair of CVA Wolf Magnums in 50 cal.,with scopes. They came with a bulk gun deal back in the days of S&S. I guess I'll have to hold on to them for a while, unless the S&S gets back up and running.
I might even give them a shot since most of this feed back is positive.


----------



## grouper throat (May 21, 2010)

I have one and have killed a lot of bucks with it. They are a simple, compact muzzleloader with great accuracy especially for the price. All of my shots have been under 100yds so I can't say much about shooting long range with it.


----------



## FritzMichaels (May 21, 2010)

i love mine. paid $190 from walmart. very accurate, simple, and cheap.


----------



## Slewfoot (May 25, 2010)

*wolf sale*

I just saw them on sale @ Cabela's website for:

149.00 Black stock / nickel
179.00 Camo stock / nickel

This was the new model.   I am thinking about one too now...will have to find a low priced but decent scope too....


----------



## FrontierGander (May 25, 2010)

Slewfoot said:


> I just saw them on sale @ Cabela's website for:
> 
> 149.00 Black stock / nickel
> 179.00 Camo stock / nickel
> ...



I just checked cableas and those prices are for the old ones.

Heres the new Wolf,
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...t20815&parentType=index&indexId=cat20815&rid=


----------



## gtgeorge (May 25, 2010)

I love mine! Got it December of 2008 marked down to $100 at Walmart. I took 6 deer and 2 hogs with it this last season and it is accurate enough that my longest kill so far is 187 yards on a 179 lb sow. I am new to ML so can't compare it to others but it is bringing home the meat. 

On a side note though the fiber optics fell out of the front site the first week. A call to CVA they sent me a new set that is in a box since I decided to scope it anyway.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 25, 2010)

You should also check the Sportsmansguide..............................RW


----------



## Bamafan4life (May 26, 2010)

Isnt there some kind of speed loaders for inlines? that the powder and bullet are together and you dont have to measure. like i said this will be my first muzzleloader and i dont know to much about them.


----------



## majg1234 (May 26, 2010)

you'll always need to measure loose powder..pellets can be counted....  most  50 cal muzzleloaders will do well between 80-100 grns of powder sometimes more is better but not always ...bottem line is work up a load that works for you then get good with it...good luck


----------



## Flintrock (May 26, 2010)

Bamafan4life said:


> Isnt there some kind of speed loaders for inlines? that the powder and bullet are together and you dont have to measure. like i said this will be my first muzzleloader and i dont know to much about them.



There are basically two types of speed loaders
.
One is a hollow tube made for loose powder with a flip off lid on each end...Normally used loose power with a patched round ball.It is a tight fit to hold the patched round ball in place.
Another type has a center diaphragm to separate the powder/pellet from the bullet. Normally used for inlines


----------



## Old Winchesters (May 30, 2010)

It would be best to have someone experienced w/ muzzleloaders to help you shoot it the first couple times but their are some good beginner videos for muzzleloading on you tube. Just search "muzzleloader beginner" The wolf is a good gun, all you will ever need. I found it really helped me to get a muzzleloading kit for my first one. They come w/ a ball starter, patches, bore butter, powder measure flask and cleaners. I started w/ ball and powder but now days the smokeless tablets etc seems to be the way to go. I still enjoy the patch and ball though. Look at pawn shops , you can generally find a good deal on ML there. I bought one from a pawn shop when i was younger that was still loaded when I bought it, no primer but powder and ball were still in barrell, so be sure to check for that.


----------

